# Anyone know of Charity that accepts used postage stamps?



## gm88 (9 Oct 2009)

Does anyone know of a charity that accepts used postage stamps?  I've been collecting them for a while but don't know what to do with them now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Oct 2009)

Don't know of a charity in Ireland, but I know that the Royal National Institute for the Blind in the UK very much appreciate recieving them...

http://www.rnib.org.uk/getinvolved/fundraising/recycle/Pages/used_stamps.aspx

Darth...


----------



## gm88 (9 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that Darth.  I could also split them up if I get any Irish Charities.  At the end of the day, a Charity is a Charity.


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Oct 2009)

You're SO right, GM....

I'll make a couple of phone calls to see if there's anyone in Ireland...

Darth...


----------



## gm88 (9 Oct 2009)

Thanks Darth, I'd appreciate it.  Charity does begin at home!


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Oct 2009)

If you're of an Enviornmental bent, here's one that might be of interest....

[broken link removed]


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Oct 2009)

Another idea.... (I'm starting to enjoy this search!)....

http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/03/43798803.html


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Oct 2009)

Animal charity..... 

http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/90/46571490.html


----------



## Mars39 (9 Oct 2009)

Thank you so much from me for this also.


----------



## gnubbit (9 Oct 2009)

Thanks for this thread.  It wouldn't have occurred to me to save my stamps but I will now.


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Oct 2009)

Much to my shame, I haven't used them for charity either... I will from now on, though...

Thank you gm for getting me thinking....

Darth....


----------



## gm88 (9 Oct 2009)

You've really done your homework Darth!


----------



## Mrs V (9 Oct 2009)

Irish Cancer society also accepts them


----------



## Caveat (9 Oct 2009)

There is some kind of overseas missions have been accepting these for years if you are that way inclined.  I'll let you know the name next week when I speak to the person who does this.


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Oct 2009)

Great to see that there are other charities too... 

Keep them coming, Folks... The more the merrier...

Can't take credit, gm... I 'phoned a friend' so to speak... He's a mine of information!...


----------



## huskerdu (9 Oct 2009)

My kids primary school collect stamps for charity. Maybe the OP could ask in their local primary schools  if they want them.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Oct 2009)

We send them to a missionary society in Louth ..... name escapes me.


----------



## Henny Penny (12 Oct 2009)

a colleague of mine is collecting stamps for a primary school in northern ireland to get an interactive whiteboard. I'm sure lots of schools do similar.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Nov 2012)

Any update on which charities are still accepting used stamps?

I have a big box of them to send to a new home.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Nov 2012)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Any update on which charities are still accepting used stamps?
> 
> I have a big box of them to send to a new home.



AS I said above, schools often collect them to sell to stamp dealers.


----------



## gm88 (8 Nov 2012)

Darthvadar said:


> If you're of an Enviornmental bent, here's one that might be of interest....
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I sent my stamps to this peat bog charity.  I put my name/address on the back of the packet & now receive regular updates about peat bogs, conservation, etc. etc.  ( wish I didn't now!)

I've another lot saved up now, so let's see if anyone has any other  charities!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Nov 2012)

huskerdu said:


> AS I said above, schools often collect them to sell to stamp dealers.



Indeed we do  ... They have been collected  at school ... children brought them in but I need to find a suitable home for them.

The last lot we collected was posted to the Irish Peatland Conservation Council.

The child in charge of getting them sorted put a lot of effort into the letter and the packaging of the stamps and was disappointed when no acknowledement of their receipt was received from the IPCC.

.... so I need to find another (more) worthy recipient.

I tried ringing the DSPCA (their website said they accepted used stamps) today but number (advertised on the site) didn't work/ring through.


----------



## amtc (15 Nov 2012)

It's actually illegal to re use postage stamps. An Post have taken at least one charity to court.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (15 Nov 2012)

Charities are't reusing them ... they are selling them on to stamp dealers/collectors.


----------



## AgathaC (16 Nov 2012)

PaddyB, I have given some to a friend before to pass them onto some place in Cork, I can find out the details if you want me to.


----------

